# Art... Thread?



## Mhaladie

Hooray, I can plaster my stupid wonderful pictures all over the internet for people to look at. Well... um, I guess not really "all over the internet", more like "all over this thread at TCoD", but I can say it's all over the internet if I want to. 

BUT.
Welcome to my art thread. I will put pictures here. Because it is an art thread. (Oh I am so witty and clever.)

Pictures (New to old):
Edgeworth as Angel from RENT/From something that Dannichu said. I think it's pretty funny. (oh god, though, Phoenix's haaaaaair~ D: )
Phoenix and Edgeworth as Pokemon/D'aaaaaw. I have been so obsessed with PW lately and reading so much P/E fanfiction that I had to cross them over with Pokemon. Here's them, normally. I can't draw Jolteon, but Shiny Vaporeon Edgeworth is so fitting, yes?
Dannichu and Company Go to See Wicked/I know that this is a sketch, but I was really happy with it and it's doubtful that I'll color it. That's Danni irl on the left, her sister Grabby, and her friend Sarah. Drawn with photos as references, I think Sarah came out the best, or at least the most like what she actually looks like. :3
Emil/this is the genderbend of my OC, Emilia, and was originally supposed to be her but came out looking really a lot like a guy, so it's her genderbent. Stupid, quick doodle to practice with markers.
Mable and Sable (from Animal Crossing)/surskitty drew something AC-ish, so I was inspired and drew this for her. Aren't they cuuuute? I love Sable. <3
Spectre/Stupid quick doodle in blue pen. I like it, though.
Franziska von Karma/Love her. Was trying to get better at drawing people, copied her poses directly from sprites. Obviously my people-drawing skills need work, hehe.. Also, I was trying to do another picture of her on the same page but it failed epically, I may try to fix it later, but if you want to look, here. Sketch, which I like better, here.
Danni makes the Wicked OST sad/Uh yeah, this is a stupid little thing, Dannichu drew a picture of her OTP with herself, which was her and the RENT OST, and I thought it was funny. Then later, I looked at it and thought that the Wicked OST should be there as well, because she's equally fangirly of that, so... yes. This occurred. Not sure why I'm posting it but oh well.
Fear and the Trickster/This is kind of out of place in this list, it should be way near the bottom because I did it near when I actually made this art thread, so it's quite old. Unfortunately, it's also better than a lot of the more recent thing I've done so take that as you will.
Ruin Maniac Raine/(Would like to battle!) Yeah, another thing I was doing with Dannichu was that we were both going to make pokemon teams for Raine from ToS, and, er... I think neither of us finished, but this is her trainer design. I kind of like it except that I can't draw people.
Sheena/From ToS. I quite like this, actually, I think it came out quite nicely. Lineart, sketch.
Raine/Also from ToS. I was going through a ToS phase, apparently. The sketch had some promise, but really there is so much wrong with it I can barely stand to look at it. So, oh well.
Happy birthday, surskitty!/Yeah, a really quick picture of cartoon-me for surskitty's birthday. I like drawing people stuff for their birthdays but I never know what to do, especially if I don't know them that well, which I didn't at the time.
Stormityne <3's Raikou/My dA profile picture, and I look really off in it but that is ok.
Ginjivere and Emilia/Well, I called her Emily in this picture but she's really Emilia. Some of my OCs from the Ginjivere-verse, both of them are waaaaay OOC in this picture because I hadn't really developed their characters yet but hey, what can you do. Also a really quick picture.
Rito!Rukia/I was Rito-ifying a whole bunch of characters and I like Rukia, so there. 
Ginjivere - Private Eye/She's not, actually. I just was looking at the noir-ish Calvin and Hobbes strips and I wanted to do something noir-ey. I really like this though.

....I'm going to finish this list later. Damn I'm lazy.
Also, if I made any stupid linking mistakes in this list (I do that a lot) please tell me about it so I don't look more stupid than I have to.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Whoo, Mhals, it's back~

With that said, it's time for me to actually comment on your art!

I do like the Ginjivere picture, very nice shading. It looks like one of those old detective noirs actually, which are very awesome.

Still loving the Ruin Maniac Raine drawing. XD (Though there's something funky about the right arm, it seems to be at a weird angle)

And wow, Dannichu and Company Go to See Wicked is very impressive! It looks so realistic and the details are quite good. Especially on Dannichu's shirt.


----------



## Dannichu

Hehe, half the pictures we've been doing recently were inspired by the other X3

I love the picture of meeee because I'm attentionwhore AND it's really awesome (I've shown Grabby and Sarah and they both think it's the best thing since sliced bread) and I still love Edgey and Nick as Pokemon because they're too cute for words and the Edgey!Angel still doesn't fail to make me fall off my chair laughing. I wouldn't worry about Phoenix's hair; your drawing of it is much better than my sorry attempts. That's the one thing Apollo has going for him; marginally easier-to-draw hair. 

You should put up the team pictures because they were ever so pretty and your Pokemon pictures were generally awesome.


----------



## ZimD

The picture of Mable and Sable is really cute. Especially Sable. They look just like them, except cuter.


----------



## Mhaladie

Why thank you! <3

Yeah the people I draw ususally have something weird about them but I am working on it and I will defeat you, uh, drawings of people! Yeah that made no sense but that's ok. I really do like that one of Danni and people that I drew off a photo, and I'm thinking about doing more like that, because they are nice and everything. If anyone has pictures they want me to use or draw something off of (doesn't have to be people, could be scenery/random stuff/a room/whatever) I'd be happy to do it and maybe it'd make me better at realism and god knows I could use some getting-better-at-realism.

And I love that Mable and Sable picture, too. X3

Uh yes I will put up the rest of my pictures, but I was just kinda going backwards through my Photobucket account and I was at page 12 or something. I'll put up all my older things as well, don't worry~

I have this quick picture:





The Mouth of Sauron. I think I was the only person I know, when seeing the extended version of RotK, that was super super excited about this guy. He's badass. So I drew him and it's pretty much a copy of photos of him but that is ok.

I'm working on another PW picture that I actually kind of have a.. more developed idea for? I don't know, more thought went into the idea than in most of my pictures where it's just like; lulz copy/draw. But I don't know if it'll come out amazing. I'll show when I have more done.


----------



## Dannichu

Nuuu, I don't like hiiiim. I don't know what it is about him (I think it's the neck) that seriously freaks the hell outta me. 

Don't get me wrong; your drawing is really great. It's just that the subject matter terrifies me. 

Whoo for the prospect of new PW pictures~


----------



## Mhaladie

>:D
I don't know, I just think he's SO COOL. I mean, it has everything I love about the.. uh, darker side of things I like to draw. Spikes and metal and disgusting skin and teeth and open wounds around his mouth and maybe there is something wrong with me but I love him. Uh, I see what you mean about the neck, though, it's messed up because it's actually not long and weird like it looks, that's a shirt there and it does look strange now that I'm looking at it. XD

Oh well.

I should probably, y'know, FINISH something before I post some more unfinished crap, but hey I'm too... lazy, I guess, to do that. So here's that PW picture I was talking about. It's kind of.. meh. I had this really good idea because I have this kind of fascination with Dahlia's character, and I draw a lot of parallels with Franziska. Just kind of different situations and different reactions to the same emotions make their characters so much different, but, mm... I don't know, I was trying to show their similarities through the poem or something and it works beautifully in my head, but on paper it just looks like I'm trying to look smart by putting a poem and a picture together. Blargh.

I like the poem, though. Done from memory and I checked it against the real one and I got some parts wrong but OH WELL.


----------



## Dannichu

Oooh, that picture is looooovely~ I like Fran's ice particularly, because ice is one of the most stupidly difficult things to draw ever. Dahlia's hair looks great, too. And I just adore the whole idea, but I've just rambled about that in a PM, so I'll let you read my thinkings about parallels and things there :3

Gorgeous poem, too.


----------



## FMC_x_ANS

x3 I like the way you drew Corrine. Sleep Kitteh~


----------



## Mhaladie

Thanks! :D

I love that poem too, as you, uh, know. I WISH I COULD WRITE POEMS but they always are really awful. Ah well. And you know I love that idea, I've been developing it too much now, if anything.

Actually, no I haven't. It's too good to develop too much. :D

Anyway, I do have some new pictures:





To be quite honest, I have no idea what the hell this is. It was originally going to be me as some sort of incarnation of the Beast from Beauty and the Beast, which is why it has my hair, but then it turned out looking more like a fawn and for some reason it's reaching into a bowl of salad or something.

It's actually not salad. Maybe it's a magic plant. I would be excited if someone could come up with an explanation for this picture. If I finish this, the background is going to be grayscale-shaded, so.. yeah, I have no idea.

The other two I have are sketches. This one is of Ema Skye, who is one if my two favorite PW characters even though I don't know what she's like at all. The one on the left was totally copied off a reference, the one on the right I used a reference a little, although the pose was somewhat different and her hand is too small in that one and aaaaa. The one in the middle I did without a reference although I did have those two drawn ones right next to it, so not really.

This one... is self-explanitory if you've seen my Edgeworth!Angel picture and you've seen RENT or even just seen the video for the song I'll Cover You. Um... yes, I am so finishing this.

(If you can't read my appalling handwriting, Edgeworth is like; "Public display of affection? In _song_? In _mismatched clothes_?

...Oh this is going too far.") 
Yeah, Edgeworth is pretty much the polar opposite of Angel and it makes me laugh so hard to watch that video thinking of Phoenix and Edgeworth in those parts, ahahaha. It's Dannichu's fault, it was her idea.


----------



## Dannichu

XDDD Oh, I ADORE the I'll Cover You one. Oh God, that's so perfect I could cry. Collins!Nick looks so damn _happy_ and oh, it's amazing. Hehe X3
I demand it be finished!

Ema's lovely, too. Less funny, but still cool. Even with a ref, she's damn hard to draw with her lovely but complicated clothes D<

And the colouring on the first one is so gorgeous. It's all fluffy and shiny and great. The expression's cute, too, although its left arm bends slightly oddly in that it, uh, doesn't bend like a person's. The upper arm should be a little longer and be bent more than curved, I guess, so there's a definate elbow. I am _so_ terrible at getting my point across DX


----------



## Kratos Aurion

You know what the first one looks like? Mr. Tumnus (or whatever his name is) from The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe. Yeah, him. It's interesting either way~

You're pretty good at humans, anyway. That picture of Danni and co. is freaking awesome! You seem to have a tendency to make them awfully thin, though... Sheena's kind of more of an ironing board than Colette in that one picture, but I like her face (and Corrine!).


----------



## Mhaladie

Haha, I thought you'd like that I'll Cover You one, Danni. :3

I think that before I colored it, the fawn one did have an elbow on that arm, but it dissappeared when I colored it I guess. Oh well~ Thanks, though. :D

Yeah yeah, I think Mr. Tumnus is a fawn, although I might be wrong about that, but that's what I was thinking too, that it looks like him. And thank you, I've definitely, uh, improved at people, but I agree that I draw them too thin usually. :(
And I'm a lot better when I'm actually looking at a reference, like I was with the picture of Dannichu, because I always get things wrong when I don't have one, I don't, uh, have a very good understanding of how to draw people I guess, but I'm working on it~ 

Anyway yes, thank youuuu <3

I inked the pictures of Ema and the I'll Cover You one, although I messed up the faces in all of them, aarrrgh. I drew something else, too... I guess in Mhals Happy Fun Crossover World, Maya cosplays Dannichu:






Sorry I draw you so much, Danni, but the picture of Pearl with your rainbow socks inspired me. XD
And yeah yeah her arms are too long and her face is weird but it was a stupid quick picture, ok? Also her arms are bending in a really odd way and I have no idea what she's doing with them, but.


----------



## Mhaladie

(Sorry about double posting, I usually try to get all my pictures from the day in one post, but I thought of this after.)

Well, I have a story for you. It's another Dannichu-inspired picture so be worried. She did a picture of Galinda and Elphaba a while back, dressed as Phoenix and Edgeworth. This is... kind of the same thing, just.. reversed. I was a little bit scarred for life drawing it, so I don't know if I can bring myself to finish and color it, although I really do need to give Phoenix green skin, so... I don't know. I'm horrified, though.

I'm going to hell for this.

...Although at least I think they look sufficiently disgusted. Well, Edgeworth does, anyway, Phoenix just looks more confused.


----------



## Dannichu

I honestly think I just exploded. Oh god, I love the Maya one, it's absolutely brilliant and I love it to bits, but the Wicked/PW one made me cry laughing. Oh God, it's amazing. I adore your random crossovers so damn much. With Edgey in that dress and the expressions and they look amazing and aaaah~

...Please bear my children :3


----------



## Glacedon

The guy on "I'll cover for you" looked just like a guy/fish named "old Greg", its this show called "The Mighty Boosh" and what happens is this guy is fishing, and what happens is that he catches this guy with a tutu on a long stockings with seaweed fro hair, but what I'm talking about is the tutu and long stockings, I guess.


----------



## Mhaladie

Ohhh, Danni, your posts never fail to amuse me. Thank youuuu <3

He... catches a guy? Never seen the show, but what with catching people in tutus while you're fishing, it sounds pretty crazy.

And, I finished the PW/Wicked crossover one. I fear that these two are quickly becoming my crossover guinea pigs, which kind of sucks because I can't draw either of their hair.

Probably the most WTF-worthy picture I've ever drawn:





Yeah, I realized I have some really really nice colored pencils and even though they don't look a lot different, they're much more fun to color with. I don't have a lot of colors, though, which makes me sad. 

Also, I hate coloring skin, which is why coloring Elphaba and PhoenixElphaba is much better/more fun than coloring regular people. And, uh, I like their expressions in this. Even though Phoenix is _green_, he's just kind of confused and scared or something, but Edgeworth is _pissed_. Poor Edgeworth, because his clothes are pink and frilly, he's always being cast as the character that his personality is least like. (Angel, Galinda...)

Still having trouble with faces and arms.


----------



## Archaeic

Oh god.

This thread wins.

I love it ^^


----------



## Mhaladie

Thanks! :D

I'm looking at the PW/Wicked crossover one again and realizing that I killed Edgey's expression while coloring it, and Elphie's clothes look oddly... cool. I don't think they're supposed to look that cool, it looks like Phoenix is wearing a leather jacket or something and it's weirding me out, but oh well what can you do.

I'm kind of mad that I can't draw very cute things, so I took it out on this Pikachu and Eevee:





IF I CAN'T DRAW YOU GUYS CUTE I'M GOING TO DRAW YOU EVIL. It's cooler anyway.
Pikachu didn't come out evil enough, though, and Eevee's tail aaaaaaaaaa

Also a friend of mine on dA did that stupid little Shout it Out! meme and then I was looking at Strangy's and I felt like jumping on the bandwagon because oh, I love to talk about myself. Good luck deciphering my handwriting.






Yeah yeah it's not really a picture but it kind of looks cool I think and it was fun to use all my sharpies again because I haven't in forever. So I'm posting it here because I like it..


----------



## Dannichu

df;ohdf I didn't comment on the coloured version! o.o

It's amazing. So, so amazing. I love the expressions still, and Edgey looks so uncomfortable being pink and frilly X3
And you're right, Elphie's (Phoenix's) clothes look really cool :3

I LOVE that Pikachu. That grin is so many kinds of awesome. I really like the back foot, too, because it looks all rodentlike. 
The colouring on the Eevee is wonderfully fluffy and fuzzy and I especially like the colouring around the eye. And the sticklike legs look really... abstract? I dunno, they remind me of the Dali picture with elephants with the stick-legs. 

Your Shout Out! made me laugh so many times. Oh, we're far too similar. I particularly like "I tend not to finish a lot of th" and "lol untintentional Gelphie colors". Man, I want to do one of those now :3


----------



## nastypass

"I tend not to finish th"

User title'd.  xD


----------



## Kaito

Oh my. Your art is lovely! This is my first time taking a peek inside, but your art is awesome Mhals. :3 I really like your sketch style - it gives each picture a nice, almost old look. I know that hardly sounds like a compliment, but it makes it look like every single picture you do look detailed and well thought out. You do really nice poses, and seem to do a great job when dealing with requests. :D And of course, the crossovers are just _amazing._ I mean seriously. Wicked!Edgeworth just sent me into a fit of giggles. XD 

So uh, I SHALL BE WATCHING FROM NOW ON. :3


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Oh Mhals, you can make anything demented! (Which, of course, is a compliment! It is a special talent which I do lack.) I've never seen a creepier Pikachu! But that's good, because it's so delightfully evil.

The Eevee does look really abstract. Actually, its legs sort of look like a deer's. And that's awesome and very unique, because I've never quite seen anybody draw an Eevee like that before!


----------



## Dannichu

I just took the time to giggle my head off ad the PW/Wicked pic again and I really like the shading and details on Edgey's skirt. 

And Eevee was an awesome choice to draw creepified, just because everyone and their mother chibifies it (I'm probably more guilty than anyone) and it gives the poor thing the chance to look slightly scary for once :3


----------



## Mhaladie

I know right, I feel like Eevee is one of the most disgustingly-I-want-to-throw-up-now-cute pokemon and I feel really bad for it, so I wanted to draw it evil. I really like evil-Eevee, too, maybe I'll draw more. 8D

Actually I am drawing more evil pokemon, too. (well... not evil, more like just mean and fierce. Kimbo-demonica is my HERO for making pokemon seriously creepy and evil. It's completely awful of me to post this in my art thread because these are NOT MINE NOT MINE NOT MINE, but her stuff is awesome: Origin Giratina, Rayquaza, Palkia,  Manectric vs. Haunter, Suicune... and that is all I can find for now, but I HIGHLY reccommend looking at her other stuff because she is pure awesome. I'm kind of steeling her ideas for fiercifying pokemon, and of course mine are nothing in comparison, but they are are still fun~)

And, uh. Oh right! Thank you so much everyone, I love when people comment, you guys rock~~

PS: Sorry about not having anything new; I usually try not to post without something but, uh, I'm not doing that now.


----------



## Dannichu

But yours are especially-awesome because you make the _cute_ ones look creepy :D


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Yeah, I agree with Dannichu! Gee, I never thought that Eevee could look so... it makes me think of The Nightmare Before Christmas for some reason. That's what your style reminds me of.

You know, I'd like to see you make Azurill creepy. Now that would be something really amazing. :D


----------



## Mhaladie

Well thanks~ I'm glad you like my creepified cute pokemon because they make me really happy, too. I did especially like Eevee, as well, because it was more... different than usual. Pikachu was creepy but it was pretty much a normal Pikachu, just with a creepy face. Eevee was more, uh, different than it usually is.

AND ARYLETT, I ROSE TO YOUR CHALLENGE~
8D

I drew a seriously awesome Azurill, I love it and think it's the most adorable thing ever, but my sense of adorable is a little bit... skewed, maybe. Unfortunately, I'm away from my house and scanner right now, so I can't post it, but I like it so much I just had to tell you about it. I'm also drawing the Johto starters evillish, and they look pretty cool but I really like the Azurill. 

In other news, and because I like to ramble, apparently I'm losing my touch for coloring things quickly, because coloring these evil pokemon takes FOREVER. For-ev-ver. It's irritating. They come out alright, but it really shouldn't take me as long as it does to color them. -_-


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Ah, it's okay. Takes me forever to colour things too. (Maybe I'm just lazy though. Every five minutes when I'm sitting down and drawing something, I go off somewhere. I'm easily distracted.) 

YES, MHALS ROSE TO THE CHALLENGE, ARYLETT CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT~
:D


----------



## Mhaladie

Argh, me too. And when I'm coloring, I can't color one part fully, I go back and forth between different parts and it's the most inefficient thing ever. DX
Lots (though some are unfinished) of pictures~

I named her Talia <3 <3





I think it speaks for itself. I actually _really_ like it which is quite rare. I also am in the middle of coloring the Johto starters, creepified. Totodile was a bitch to color, even doing lazy crosshatchey scales, and I dunno if Cyndaquil is evil enough, pretty much the only thing I changed was how weird its eye is and the fire on its back is going to be burning really unclean-ly, with a lot of smoke, but meh. Chicorita I just made all spindly and deadlegged like I did with Eevee. Although Chicorita's legs are _really_ dead-looking.

Danni, I don't even want to post this after looking at it scanned, I have SO MANY fixes to make, but I was taunting you so I feel like it would be unfair or me not to post it. More PW/Wicked. I hate Edgeworth so much now (not really, just drawing him) because I can't draw his hair, his face, anything to make him actually look like himself and GOD HE IS SO BAD IN THIS WHAT DO I FIX. In the actual Wicked poster, Elphaba's hat is covering most of her face, so I had to change things and arrrrrrrrgh. Also Phoenix is too far away and I don't know what do do about that. Oh god so much to fix in this and I don't even know how. Help me someoooone~

I like the lettering, though. And the idea.

Finally, we have stupidity in the form of a Mhals-fursona-thing:





Yes it's a mole. I'm just cool like that, because everyone has wolves or dragons or other canines for their animal-selves and quite frankly it makes me kind of angry. Also I'm not cool enough to be a wolf, I think small boring animals fit me better.


----------



## Dannichu

Eehee, I love it~
Which bit? Honestly, all of them. You're so damn good at the whole creepy thing; that Totodile is _amazing_ and the Azurill will give me nightmares, I'm sure. 
I can't wait to see the finished Johto pic, and I'm sure the other starters will look equally amazing in your style (the Hoenn ones most of all, I think). *hint*

The Wicked poster... is _awesome_ X3 I had to try so hard not to laugh because it's 1:30 and I didn't want to wake people up ^^'

Aww, Mhaladiemole is so cuuute~ I especially like the hair and the star nose X3
Moles and aardvarks are better than dragons and wolves anyway >D


----------



## Dannichu

^ Me and Mhalsy are working together to try and make you have a mental breakdown, you know :3


----------



## Mhaladie

Oh the Azurill (and your response to it~) makes me so happy. Talia, I think I might just have to draw you again later. :D

God Danni, you're going to make me draw the other starters evil-ified too? They take so long to color aaaaaaa
Nah, don't feel bad, I was planning on doing them anyway. But since you mentioned it, I can do the Hoenn ones first, I was going to draw the Kanto ones next but they'll both get done either way, so Hoenn first it is~

And thank youuuu, both Danni andd Tiggy. <3  

I like Mhaladiemole's hair, too. I gave myself a blue streak in my hair because I think it's nice in theory.. in practice it would probably look stupid and not work at the same time, but it looks good in a picture. And I love mole star-noses. X3

And sorry to anyone who's looked at this and doesn't really know about Wicked, the poster for the musical looks like this, and the picture with Phoenix and Edgeworth is a parody of that. Unfortunately it's ridiculously off and I'm really glad you like it, Dannichu, I kind of drew it with you in mind. Actually what am I talking about, I draw everything even slightly related to Wicked with you in mind.

(Still, though, anyone know what I can do to fix, it? Seriously I need help. Please?)

EDIT: Danni, you can draw some neutral-ish pokemon _really_ cute and then I can draw it _really_ creepy and we can post them one after the other, like you can post yours to weaken their defenses and then mine can be right after it, and we can SCAR PEOPLE FOR LIFE. 8D
Oh we should totally do that.

...No, I'm not crazy what are you talking about.


----------



## nastypass

Mhaladie said:


> Danni, you can draw some neutral-ish pokemon _really_ cute and then I can draw it _really_ creepy and we can post them one after the other, like you can post yours to weaken their defenses and then mine can be right after it, and we can SCAR PEOPLE FOR LIFE. 8D
> Oh we should totally do that.


Venonat.

_Now._


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Oh _wow_, that Azurill is completely unrecognizable. YOU DEFEATED THE CHALLENGE MHALS. :D

And I love Totodile, so creepy, yet cool. 

You and Dannichu will scar people for life, oh what a plan! XD


----------



## Kinova

Mhaladie said:


> we can SCAR PEOPLE FOR LIFE. 8D


It's always the ones you least expect :o

Hum I've been exceedingly lazy in not posting here. I need to stop lurking people's art threads, yes I do.

So! There's far too much stuff in this thread that I like and I cannot remember it all, but I know that I nearly always start giggling at your PW crossovers (especially the I'll Cover You one XD (oh and the one with Edgeworth in Galinda!drag)), and ahhhh I love both your colouring (it's so smooooth) and your designs, they're all detailed and awesome~ The creepified pokemon are _disturbing_ (but again, well designed) - the Azurill in particular is so, so wrong. But weirdly fascinating. o.o The Eevee made me think of a deer for some reason; it's probably the legs. Also, I really like the, uh, 'Beast' one? The one where he seems to be eating salad. It made me think of Doctor Dillamond, even though I know he's not humanoid. And doesn't really look like that, but hey~ It looks good anyway.

My ramble seems to be over but I know there's heaps of things I've forgotten D: Keep drawing, anyways.

P.S. Oh, that thing with all the teeth (I can't seem to remember his name, the one on the page before) is scarier than all the creepy pokemon. Seriously. '~'


----------



## Mhaladie

"The one with the teeth"... The Mouth of Sauron? Ehehe, he is _too_ creepy, I love him so much~
And thank youuuuu! Glad you like my coloring, I've been, uh, working on it more and it takes a ridiculously long time even though it really shouldn't but I'm glad it looks good. :3

I'm really loving people's responses to the Azurill still, too. XD

Walker: Will do Venonat, too, and maybe Dannichu will also draw a cute one to go with it. 8D

So anyway, I was talkking with Arylett a little and it made me want to draw something Digimon-y, and because I can't remember off the top of my head what any of them look like, I drew Rika and Jeri because they're adorable. I actually couldn't really remember what they looked like at all and I had no references, I think I'm going to check on that right after I make this post. Rika's legs are kind of short and Jeri's pose was hellish to draw (I think I wrote that on the picture) but it was fun. 

Hehe, I actually watched the _entire_ third series of Digimon on Youtube a while back, because I'm just cool like that. It's embarassing to say, but I like it so there.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Yay, Rika and Jeri! They're my two favourite characters in that series. (I watched the whole series too, except I watched it on TV. So I'm cool like that too, XD) They're really quite good, for not having any references. And I LOVE Jeri's pose, it's very unique.


----------



## Mhaladie

Hurrhur I drew Jeri's hair and dress wrong. It's ok though; I was sort of close and I hadn't seen it in forever, so I, um, have an excuse. It looks like it would be easy to draw Jeri's pose now, when I look at it. Makes me wonder why I had so much trouble, but I guess it's just more difficult than it looks. DX

And I pair them off usually even though there is nearly no canon basis for it (other than them being friends sorta and Rika being nice to her even when she's mean to everyone else, etc etc) just because I can. I want to draw more Digimon-ish things now, too, which is a little bit bad because if I get back into drawing those, I'll have that and my PW obsession AND my growing KHR intrest and I won't know what fandom to draw from or I might just cross them all over. 

PW/KHR/Digimon? HAHAHAHA.

Plus I want to draw more evil pokemon, too. So much to draw and so... much time but I am oh-so-lazy.


----------



## Mhaladie

More PW/Wicked stupidity.
Just a sketch that I will never finish.

I've been playing the first PW game lately, and seriously, when Powers said at the end of 1-3 something to the effect of... well, that, I _so_ thought Phoenix should have said that. It would have made sense, too! So I had to draw it.

PS: Powers' hair is more terrible to draw than Phoenix's, also I need to draw some Digimon and finish the Jeri/Rika picture.


----------



## Kinova

XD Hurr at the above. That line never gets old anyway, but that picture (particularly Phoenix's expression - his eyes and eyebrows *giggle*) makes it even better. Ehe. I love the other guy's hair, too - he's Powers, I assume - it's all spiky and hedgehoggy and cool :D It may have been a nightmare to draw, but it came out great.

Hum, the Rika/Jeri picture is good too. I love how realistic you make everything; it works especially well on humans (which was what made the "Dannichu's Grand Day Out" (or, uh, whatever it was called) a while back look so great). I like both Rika's haaaaair (looks just right) and Jeri's pose, though Rika must have some kind of super strength back to be able to prop her up without collapsing. :P The other odd thing about it is that their arms are all sort of bendy or floppy and it looks a little strange; but then again, Jeri's pose is awkward and folded arms are always a pain, so maybe it's just this picture. Rika's top half might be a little long in comparison to her legs, too, but it's not really noticeable. It's just because I was looking at it for ages trying to offer something more than my usual art forum posts of "Yay your art is awesome :D"

... It's just it is awesome.


----------



## Dannichu

XD Yaaaay~ I agree that it's the best line in the history of ever. And Phoenix's expression is perfect X3
Will has very silly hair (as does Nick), so well done on making it look good :D

I don't know the Digimon characters very well, but I like the face shapes and the way you draw hair and realistic eyes, but I agree that the arms look a little more flexible than they should, especially Jeri's. The pose _is_ hellish and she otherwise looks really great, but the arms could do with looking a little less bendy.


----------



## Mhaladie

Hehe, I felt like I had to do that line when I heard him say that. And um, I know what you mean about the arms in the Digimon picture, especially Jeri's, I don't know what's going on there. But thank you, both of you, I'm glad the realistic-y way I draw (sometimes, like in that picture) uh, works. :3

I really should finish that picture. As well as, um, 500 other pictures that are not even half-sketched and I haven't scanned for that reason. Why do I never finsh anything... DX

In other news: Why must I fail at computer art. 

Faces and hair that I draw usually have to be corrected and re-corrected on paper, and you really can't do that as easily on the computer. Thus the EXTREMELY WEIRD face/hair. I don't even want to _think_ about coloring this, because block shading requires an actual knowledge of light sources and how shadows fall and stuff, which I obviously lack. Well, I mean, I guess not _obviously_, I'm ok at covering it up in the end products, but I always screw up on shading and if you look closely at any picture I've colored you can see how screwy it is with the shading and inconsistent light source and aaaaaaa

Maybe I'll try, though. It looks so cool when it's done well. :(


----------



## spaekle

Wow, it really helps knowing who these 'Phoenix' and 'Edgeworth' people are, which I now do! 

I really like that demented Azurill, and the Johto starters; I particularly like the crosshatchy shading on the Totodile for some reason. Also your Fursona is pretty cool, especially since it's not the typical canine or dragon you tend to see a lot of. :B Also Digimon and KHR fandoms, yay?! Jeri's hellish pose looks quite uncomfortable but I really like how you drew Rika's face for some reason. 

Ah, I'm trying to get good with CG too. I can't even do an initial sketch on the computer though; I have to draw it out on paper and then scan it. It'd also probably help if I had better art programs than PSP7 and MSPaint. Where _did_ that CD that came with my tablet go? ...Anyway, your lines on the CG'ed picture are particularly good. Tapered-off lines often take people a while to discover, myself included. D: Block shading is a pain, I agree, but it does look great when it works out.


----------



## Dannichu

Hey, that Edgey is waaaay better than anything I could manage on the computer. Like anything else, it just takes practice to get better, and I think he looks great now anyway. Of course, he'll look even better when he's finished. :3


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Am I the only person here who hasn't played any of this "Phoenix Wright"? (Probably. XD Oh when Dannichu sees this post~)

But even if I don't know who the people are, I'll still comment! Your computer art isn't that bad at all! It's really good, I probably couldn't do a human that good on my computer.

Your humans are quite good though. Very nice and realistic. :D


----------



## Mhaladie

Thank youuuuu~
I may yet finish that picture of Edgeworth. I've been away, so I haven't been drawing a whole lot, but I do have a few things:





This is a person I met recently, Allie (if you couldn't figure it out from the picture) and they're drawn from photos. Very badly. They don't look like her. This, and this are the pictures I was copying from, I'm trying to get better at this, shhh.

I like this one, but it will remain unfinished as I gave it to someone:


----------



## Dannichu

Mhalsy ('s art thread) liiiiives :D

Hehe, it's so bad I saw the Allie pictures as Elphaba when I first saw them. I blame the hat entirely >.>
My computer's doing that thing where it won't let me open new tabs/windows so I can't see the original pictures, but the sketeches you did are lovely and I envy your realism-drawing abilities immensely. Especially noses and ears, which I just hate doing. 

The colouring on the whateveritis is absolutely _amazing_. It's a terrible shame it'll never be finished, but the colouring and shading on it as it is now is pretty stunning.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Oh wow, look at that! Your humans are excellent as always. No seriously, it's very good. The realism of Allie is _incredible_. Almost looks like you drew a portrait of her.

And look at that whateveritis! I really like the nose and the colouring. The colours are beautiful.


----------



## Mhaladie

Thanks~
I guess the pictures of Allie are alright, taken by themselves, but they just bothered me somewhat because they don't look like her. And... what are you talking about, Dannichu, I didn't even draw her ears. And I suppose it was a bit of a portrait... kind of~
Except I think if I was drawing a real portrait, the person I was drawing would get really frustrated because it takes me so long to draw people right. XD

I quite liked the colors on the loch-ness-ey thing, too. :3


Drew a picture of Kyubimon:





Her tail was a nightmare to draw and the pose is a bit off, somehow.. the placement of her paws or something.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Wow, that Kyubimon is _amazing_. No seriously, look at that pose. And the tails are wonderous~

Only thing, the back leg's a little... off. I can't really explain it, it just looks off.

(God, I suck at commenting.)


----------



## Kinova

Ahh~ Kyubimon has sprung to being one of my favorites of your drawings. It's so pretty and it shows off your feline/canine drawing ability, and your colouring (I despise colouring in yellow, so *impressed*). The only thing I can see wrong with the pose is that the front legs are sort of... twisted a bit in comparison to the upper body. But no matter it's gorgeous~

And um the realistic-ness of the Allie drawings is pretty cool... I want that hat she has. Also it's a shame you couldn't finish that whateveritis, it's really sleek and graceful and the colours are all blended and shiny... couldn't you print it out or something and finish it? ^^;


----------



## nyuu

moles are not boring >|
mhalstuffs are very pretty/very funny/very cute, often all at once. Your art - it's quite good~
can you really turn anything into dannichu by adding a rainbow scarf?


----------



## Dannichu

NWT said:


> can you really turn anything into dannichu by adding a rainbow scarf?


You really, really can. Trust me, I've tried. 
Dannitoaster :D

D'aww, Kyuubimon is cute and awesome in equal measures. I especially how you managed to get all the tail in without them looking silly, something I can never manage when drawing Ninetales, and the pose is cool and the candycane thing around her neck makes me laugh (I know it's part of the character design, but it still looks funny).


----------



## nastypass

Dannichu said:


> You really, really can. Trust me, I've tried.
> Dannitoaster :D


And there's Dannitroid but um that's a spoiler.  :o

Also Mhals I want your people drawing skills.  >|


----------



## Mhaladie

Thank you, guys! <3

I quite liked how Kyubimon came out, too, and I agree with you, Dannichu, her candy cane thing around her neck is pretty ridiculous. In a cool way, though! And her tails were a nightmare, I'm glad they came out looking okay and not really stupid.

Definitely you can turn anything into Dannichu by adding a rainbow scarf. 

I'm glad my people-drawing (or.... well, copying) skills are okay, too. Unfortunately when I draw non-referenced people they turn out odd, but that's okay, I'm working on it. Speaking of non-referenced people, I sketched this one out pretty quickly (half an hour, maybe? Maybe more, actually, but there are a lot of people) and it seems pretty alright to me:

*The Cell Block Tango--Ace Attorney style!*





If you haven't seen it, it's this number from Chicago. I've been away for a while, on a vacation that involved long car rides, and I was listening to a lot of music and staging Phoenix Wright videos for each song in my head. This would be so fun to animate, but, uh, I have no idea how, and it would be veeeeery difficult. Maybe I'll learn how to and then do this later. 

Anyway, they're mostly kind of spindly and weird, I was trying to stylize them and it came out kind of eh, but it's ok and I kind of like it. I need to figure out how to keep people semi-realistic but stylized enough so it doesn't take me forever to draw, and I'm still working on it, so.

In my head, most of these Phoenix Wright musical things would be like... the characters are putting on a production of the show, not like they're _actually_ that character, so some of the people are cast as people that they aren't necessarily _like_, just people that would be fun for them to play. ;)


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

He had it coming~ He had it coming~ :D

Chicago is awesome. <3 I don't really know what the Phoenix Wright characters look like, so I can't really tell you if it's accurate or not. But I can say that your people drawing skills ARE awesome. I like the way you do faces, it's really quite distinctive. 

There's only one problem: The dresses of the two girls saying "Six" and "Uh-huh" are sort of flat. And there's really no curves or rumples or anything in the material, you know what I'm saying? It's just too... straight.

But seriously, Chicago! Oh, that movie's awesome. :D


----------



## Mhaladie

Thank you! I've actually never seen Chicago, but I really really need to because I've heard it's awesome and I love the songs. I know, Trucy and Dahlia (Six and Uh-uh) are kind of flat, I was trying to make Dahlia really thin and Trucy... young, or something, but their clothes do need more folds or something. Thanks, though, I'm glad my people-drawing skills are getting better. :3

Speaking of people-drawing, I was reading Twilight yesterday (it's pretty awful) and all the het-pairing-ness of it made me make up some OCs who are all gay and it was good. I was going to do some romance art meme about two of them, but I got lazy. I might finish it later, but eh. I drew this, though, which just shows them...
*Katrina and Lilianna*:





I kind of screwed up Lilianna's face when I inked it, she's supposed to be kind of odd-looking but in a cute way, not all demented like she is there. Maybe she's close to werewolf-time or something. The werewolf-thing is actually mostly in her head, but she does get more disheveled-looking around that time, so. 

Will post something more substantial later.


----------



## Dannichu

Chiiiicago~ Yet another musical I desperately want to see (I've seen the movie version, though, and Avenue Q is definately topping the list of musicals I want to see - actually, RENT's at the very top, but it's not on anywhere anymore and hey look I'm rambling). Fran, Mia and Ema look the best, I think. 

I laugh in the face of het. Making up your own OCs is pretty nifty, though; I hope to see more of these two because they look/sound awesome :3 I really like how you drew Katrina's face for some reason.


----------



## Mhaladie

Thanks, and maybe I'll draw more of Lilianna and Katrina. For spur-of-the-moment creations, I like them quite a bit. :3

Because I love Avenue Q and this part of this song fits Hobo!Phoenix perfectly:





Kinda off but it took like 10 minutes. See, this is why I never finish my sketches. They take 10 minutes, and then to color them it takes like an hour. -_-


----------



## Silversnow

Yay Twilight OCs who aren't all "HAY GUYZ LOOK AT ME IM A LUDICROUSLY STRAIGHT VAMPIRE/HUMAN!!!1"
     I think you just made my summer. :D

...More from these two in the future, please? Maybe?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

I love the guy's expression in that picture. It's just... so aloof and uninterested. It's awesome.

The Twilight picture is also nice, I particularly like the way you did the hair of both girls, it's quite realistic. However, there's still the problem of their shirts, they don't have folds and it's a bit flat. Also, the left girl's figure is sort of... disproportionate. I can't really explain it, but it looks a bit odd. However, the right girl's is pretty good!


----------



## nyuu

Mhaladie said:


> Thanks, and maybe I'll draw more of Lilianna and Katrina. For spur-of-the-moment creations, I like them quite a bit. :3
> 
> Because I love Avenue Q and this part of this song fits Hobo!Phoenix perfectly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda off but it took like 10 minutes. See, this is why I never finish my sketches. They take 10 minutes, and then to color them it takes like an hour. -_-


Avenue Q <33~


----------



## Dannichu

NWT said:


> Avenue Q <33~


:DDD

And seriously; yaay~ That line fits extremely well and Nick looks so awesomely "it sucks to be me"-ish there and woah I'm being really incoherent, sorry about that.

You should ink/colour him :D


----------



## Mhaladie

Thaaaaaanks~ Those characters are nooooot from Twilight, though, they're just random. :3

Thanks, Arylett, I'm glad the hair's good, and I know what you mean about the disproportionate-ness as well as the clothes being flat, but I was being kind of lazy and it seems that weird and disproportionate is becoming my style which is bad, I ought to fix that. 
...DON'T YOU JUST LOVE AVENUE Q??

God, I have to stop doing these stupid sketches, but they're so mindless. I've going to try to color a bunch of stuff (including the HoboPhoenix one, of course~), but, uh. I've been working on coloring the Cell Block Tango one and damn, I need to find a less crappy way to color. It looks alright when I'm done, usually, but it takes ages and ages and ages. Aaaaaa

Anyway, after reading the Ace Attorney fan club thread, I felt the need to draw Edgeworth singing We Are One... because he'd be voiced by Cam Clarke right, right. I thought it'd be most fitting if he was singing with young!Franny, so:





Sorry about all this PW fanart and the dumb sketches. D:
PS. Both of them are pretty messed up (especially Edgeworth) because the poses are stupid but it's ok.


----------



## Mhaladie

Been on a drawing spree lately. I watched Dr. Horrible's Sing-Along Blog recently (thanks to Butterfree's signature, actually) and I loved it, so I had to cross it over with Phoenix Wright _of course_.
*Ema Horrible*:





Her head is so out of proportion and I'm awful at shading white but oh well~ I think I'll draw another one with her ARCH NEMESIS Captain [Klavier] Hammer, too. Wheeeeee~
...I think I have a problem.

If you haven't seen it, go watch it now.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Ooh, you put folds in your clothes! Ema Horrible looks good, keep it up! The only thing I would say here is that she's a bit skinny, doesn't really have curves. Unless of course, that's what the character looks like. But I wouldn't really know. Eep.


----------



## Dannichu

Eee, evil scientist Ema, I love it :D
Like Arylett said, the folds in the clothing looks really great, and I love the colouring on her hair, too. Her anatomy is god, too; I'm jealous of your hand-drawing, and her arms are much more... rigid than those you normally draw. Which is a good thing.

And who can resist crazy LKII/PW/general Cam Clarke-ish crossing over of things? I sure can't <3 Little Fran and Edgey look too cute for words here; I _adore_ Fran's ponytail.


----------



## Mhaladie

Of course I drew her too skinny, I always draw people too skinny. Meh. The lack of curves is kind of due to the outfit though, I guess? And I agree that it looks better when I'm not lazy and put folds in the clothes. 

I love the little Fran I draw~
Anyway, thanks, guys. :3

I only have another stupid PW sketch, I'm sorry:





I have so many problems with this, though. I need to fiddle with my AJ-era Pearl design, because she didn't come out right here, and the picture of her where she's just standing there and singing is laughably disproportionate. I think it might be ok if her head was 25% smaller or she was taller and less skinny but oh well~

It's that Avenue Q song again.


----------



## Dannichu

Pearl swearing like that is a hilarious mental image, it must be said. X3

I like your older-Pearl design. It's great fun to draw kids as older than they are. Your is much better than my attempt (which I can't find right now, but be assured that it sucks). 
And crossing over musicals with PW will never, _ever_ get old.


----------



## Mhaladie

Ew, sorry to the people who might possibly be interested in looking at this thread, but I've been away at school and my schedule is all bizarre and I simply have not gotten a chance to come on here at all. Plus, the only scanner is in my friend's room and I haven't even been drawing very much anyway so you know. Maybe I'll try to get the few things I've drawn up by, say, tomorrow or the day after?

Yeah yeah pretty much I'm just bumping this thread, please forgive me I swear I'll have stuff up very soon.


----------



## Mhaladie

*REVIVE*

...Yeah, so I meant to update this after I made that post, and then I... didn't. I have a couple of new things, but unfortunately a lot of them still aren't scanned, and some of them are not with me at the moment. (That is, they're at school and I won't be back there for a few weeks.)

I do have one thing scanned, though. I was practicing watercolors.
Franzy von Karma:





I pretty much am awful at faces, and I'm new at using watercolors, so.. D:
I was trying to develop a quicker/more cartoonish style of drawing people here, I think.

I think her body turned out ok, it's mostly her face and head that are not so amazing. I have to work on that. :P
(The lineart is better than the colored version, I think.)


----------



## Dannichu

It liiiiiives :D

So I still love this; the colouring's really good, especially since you're new to watercolours, and the proprtions are good; I especially like her poofy-shoulder thingies.


----------



## Mhaladie

Why thank you. :3

I think I will do some more stuff with watercolors, it comes out really pretty once you're good. Which, uh, I'm not yet, but practice practice practice right? And I have this new thing:





There are definitely a whole bunch of little mistakes, but overall I think I am fairly pleased..? Her neck is supposed to be very long and she's supposed to be disproportionately thin, and the one in the lower righthand corner is her dressing up as someone else, which is why she's so.. deranged, there. 

Also I have this stupid cartoon. From a discussion with a friend about tildes and programming. (I know NOTHING about programming.)


----------



## Dannichu

Eee, I love the face on the one where she's looking up; her eyes, nose and mouth are all very good. The hands are also pretty good, especially in the one where she's kneeling, and her right hand on the one where she's walking. The clothing details on her dress on the walking one are also cool, and I want her boots <3
Nice shading, too, especially on the hair.


----------



## Mhaladie

hey guys remember me

Thanks, Danni-from-a-long-time-ago~ <3

I took a class in watercolors last semester, and so I have a bunch of things from that:

Sea/lakescape: This's my favorite one I did.
Potatoes: I thought the bird was a nice touch.
Window
Garden of Connections: I really like the idea for this one, which was based on how I tend to... like to connect basically every subject I learn about or think about, and so the garden'd have all these different subject-plants, that I'd tie strings between. Not an especially great execution, though, I think I didn't plan it out very well, and the colors are very eh. I'll probably try something like this again sometime.
House: This one got cut off, because my scanner's too small. Basically, this is the center of the picture. I kind of like this one, although I messed up the perspective on the house and the tree looks really... disjointed from the rest of the picture. It's... ok.
Non-objective: Ok, not really non-objective, but that was the assignment. It's just abstract, but I can see what it is pretty clearly. I actually quite like this one.
Dead dragon: I was challenged by another person in my class to "do something violent".


----------



## Mhaladie

Did I actually draw something YES I DID!

My favorite legendaries. As people. How original.
Raikou
Entei
Suicune

And maybe, just maybe, I will color them soon. No promises.
EDIT: Wow I am unsure of what happened to the quality of those things when I uploaded them.


----------



## Mhaladie

Is it ok that I keep posting in this thing even though people don't comment and I just post a whole bunch of times in a row? Awesome. 

I've colored most of Raikou, but she's not quiiite done yet. Soon, perhaps.

But I am doing something called Artslam on LJ, where you draw a picture a day from a set of characters you have or a concept you have. Here's my first post. Details about the world and characters are there. 

And just to be redundant, I'll put the pictures here, too. 

Lionel: 





His eyes are like that because he works at night and he's tired all the time. Aww.

Lilianna:





(She looks far more deranged in this picture than she's supposed to, even if she is crazy. Also her hands are too small. Uh.)

For both; messy coloring is messy.


----------

